# How long before Cytomel kicks in?



## prudens2014

So I heard some say days, some say weeks, some say 1 month... So exactly how long does it take Cytomel to kick in? I'm on 5mcg.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

I've just started Cytomel too, and was wondering exactly the same as you!

Let's hope for some good news (and more energy!) soon...

PS It's definitely not instant, cos I took my first dose at lunchtime and don't feel any better at all!!!!


----------



## Dolly

I am on 10 mcgs of Cytomel daily....5 in the morning, and 5 at lunchtime......I noticed a difference the very first day.....in my energy levels and mood mostly.....I will mention that I didn't do as good on the generic....I took it for two days and was having serious water retention, so my doc switched me to brand. Love my cytomel!!


----------



## LMSchune

I am same as you, Dolly - 5mcg 2x daily. I started 4 days ago.

I honestly have not felt too big a difference - maybe a slight increase in energy level. I'm happy that I haven't experienced side effects common, such as heart racing, sweating, diarrhea. I have actually been a little constipated for the last few days.

I am experimenting today by taking both 5mcg in one dose at 2pm, to see what reaction I get. I am wondering if I do need a small amount of synthetic T4 and a larger amount of T3.


----------



## Dolly

LMSchune said:


> I am same as you, Dolly - 5mcg 2x daily. I started 4 days ago.
> 
> I honestly have not felt too big a difference - maybe a slight increase in energy level. I'm happy that I haven't experienced side effects common, such as heart racing, sweating, diarrhea. I have actually been a little constipated for the last few days.
> 
> I am experimenting today by taking both 5mcg in one dose at 2pm, to see what reaction I get. I am wondering if I do need a small amount of synthetic T4 and a larger amount of T3.


I am taking Synthroid in the mornings as well....I am currently on 75 mcgs Synthroid and the 10 mcgs Cytomel.


----------



## Andros

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It starts to kick in in 4 hours. However, if your body is severely T3 deficient; you may not feel it at first. Hopefully you will be getting labs every 8 weeks for further adjustments?

And here is a good link.....................


----------



## jenny v

When I first tried Cytomel, I didn't feel any difference for a few weeks. My body was so depleted of T3 that it took a while to build it up and for me to feel it.


----------



## Lovlkn

I notice Cytomel within 2 hours of taking it.

The first time I tried it I had to quit after several weeks - my dose was as low as 1/4 a 5mcg daily.

I now take 5mcg at 4-5 a.m and another 5mcg at around 11-1:00 pm and another 2.5mcg around 3-5 pm

I always feel the 2nd dose.

If your FT-3 is basement, you may or may not feel it - everyone is different.

I now take 12.5mcg daily and would not be myself if I did not - patience was the key for me.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

Thanks, Jenny v - I was beginning to get worried - I don't really feel any difference at all at the moment, although I've only been taking it for 3 days, so I'm probably being impatient, as usual. But my T3 is in the basement (eg below the bottom of the range), so perhaps it will take a little while to build up...

I'll keep on persevering and hope that I might have a bit more energy soon.


----------

